# itchy armpits



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm pretty sure this is an allergic reaction to SOMETHING, but WHAT is the question.

As some of you know, I've been out of town for what amounted to 3 months. Kaiser was with me. We returned last wednesday and I noticed itching a few days later. I WAS at my parents place for two weeks prior to returning home, and I honestly cannot recall if this itching started here or there. At any rate, Kaiser has just about itched one of his armpits raw (as seen below). He is also itching his other armpit (though not quite as bad). 

I have a vet appointment for Thursday.

Currently I have him wearing a t-shirt to help prevent direct contact from his nails during itching. If he gets REALLY itchy I will give him some children's benadryl. I also have a topical spray with cortisone and lidocaine that I've only had for a couple days. 

So far, its not as angry and inflamed since I started putting the shirt on Kaiser, but its not actually looking like its getting better (if that makes sense). 

The vet tech said I could come pick up a bottle of betagen between now and thursday if I wanted.

Kaiser has already itched away the hair in his armpits, and I really don't want him to itch himself any more raw than he already is. Aside from what I'm doing, do you have any suggestions? I think I may break down and do the allergy test. 

For those of you who HAVE done allergy tests, were they really worth the money?


Untitled by jsnail17, on Flickr


Untitled by jsnail17, on Flickr


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

bump? (I feel like I'm flooding the health threads these days...sorry about that!)


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Have you used any Swiffer products or that powder carpet refresher? Most likely not and wouldn't it be simple if it was something to identify as easy as that and just stop using it, no more itching! 

Rusty sufferes from seasonal enviromental allergies...his is the Fall season. The rest of the year he's fine. His armpits have looked like that before. He will also get itchy when our heat kicks on & it's dry...so I bought a humidifer which actually helps the whole family.

I have never done any allergy testing, our vet didn't think it was worth it because he considers his to be mild. It seems when most people get the allergy testing done a whole laundry list of stuff comes back...the dog is allergic to life in general...now what

If it is indeed enviromental allergies here's some things that helped my boy:

-air purifier (this helps the whole family)
-wiping him down with a damp towel
-cleaning the carpets monthy (bought my own cleaner)
-Benedryl as needed 

Recently I decided to try *raw local* honey (it must be local to you, within 50 miles, the closer the better). He gets a teaspoon in the AM & again in the PM and on day 10 his itching started to decrease drastically. We are now just over two weeks into the raw honey and he's hardly itching at all.

Now I'm not saying this will work for everyone and I was spectacle but I am beyond pleased.

I would just really keep a close eye on those areas he's itching that it doesn't settle into a bacterial infection.

Sorry for the long ramble


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Courtney said:


> Have you used any Swiffer products or that powder carpet refresher? Most likely not and wouldn't it be simple if it was something to identify as easy as that and just stop using it, no more itching!
> 
> Rusty sufferes from seasonal enviromental allergies...his is the Fall season. The rest of the year he's fine. His armpits have looked like that before. He will also get itchy when our heat kicks on & it's dry...so I bought a humidifer which actually helps the whole family.
> 
> ...


I greatly appreciate your ramble! I've considered doing local honey for myself too, but it seems there isn't any that is from my immediate area. I live on the beach (well, close to it) which is an area with vastly different plant life than the area that the honey I've found comes from (even though its within 50miles). Do you think it would still work?

I actually do use carpet powders, maybe a couple times a month, but I haven't since I've been back (and my parents dont use them at all). Thats something I never considered though! I do have a carpet cleaner though...I think the last time I did the carpets was last year though...eek!

I've also been looking into an air purifier...but I find mixed reviews on them. May I ask which model you have, and why you like it?


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Rudy gets that, but much, much worse. When it's really raw, I put Gold Bond Medicated Powder on it. He has Fall allergies.
The other day I randomly put some coconut oil on his armpits and all over his stomach. Wouldn't you know it, it cleared things up. I also put it on an area of both ears (dry and scabby bumps) that I have tried for years to clear up. Worked on that, too.
I sometimes give him Claritin, but I like the raw honey idea. I'm going to try that if he flares up again.
Good luck!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That looks very much like what Hans had on the inside of his leg. 5The vet said it was staph.
I used Vetericyn twice a day for a week, and it is gone.
I combines that treatment with Carmen's Sunday Sundae to help detox his gut.
Liquid Benadryl can have toxic sweeteners. Just give him tablet form.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> That looks very much like what Hans had on the inside of his leg. 5The vet said it was staph.
> I used Vetericyn twice a day for a week, and it is gone.
> I combines that treatment with Carmen's Sunday Sundae to help detox his gut.
> Liquid Benadryl can have toxic sweeteners. Just give him tablet form.


Yikes I've been giving him the liquid! What is the tablet dose? (And still children's?)

He's had staph on his abdomen and inner thighs. I though that was more a puppy thing. Why would he get it now? Suppressed immune system?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Kaiser2012 said:


> I've also been looking into an air purifier...but I find mixed reviews on them. May I ask which model you have, and why you like it?


I went with a Winix...there was another brand I bought but ended up returning it...can't remember the name?

Amazon.com: Winix WAC9500 Ultimate Pet True HEPA Air Cleaner with PlasmaWave Technology: Home & Kitchen


But I really like this one and it does work....the whole family benefits from it. I acutally would like to buy a second one for our bedroom. I keep this one in our family room where we spend the most time.

Benadryl...I do keep the liquid form in our backpack because we hike alot with Rusty. It's for an ER only...in the awful event he was stung by multiple bees...or was having a severe allergic reaction I could easily get this down his throat while we were on our way to the vet. 

Outside of that give the pills...rule of thumb and you can confirm with your vet... 1 mg per pound for dogs (one pill is 25 mg). I give Rusty two pills at once...he's 71 pounds.

Does Kaiser get any fish oil? Something to consider if he's not.

Raw honey....I have read within 50 miles is best. It's worth a shot to try. You would be surprised where you can find local honey. Any local farmers in the area at all or you can start with a health food store...they usually have good contacts.

I do agree with Sunflowers in getting something on his armpits for those areas to start to heal. I love Vetericyn and it can be easily sprayed...it's gentle and can be applied several times per day.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

That does look like what Raina's arm pits looked like before I got her allergies under control. I did get the blood allergy test done after battling staph and yeast infections for months from her scratching. I had already gotten control of the food allergies by the time they sent the auto immune mixture for her. She has many airborne allergies too so I decide to try the shots. We are on the second concentrated vial and she seems to be doing really well most of the time. I have to give her a shot every 21 days still until the end of this vial then we stop for awhile to see if it has worked. She does get a little itchier after the shot but it's because the shot is introducing stuff she is allergic to in small increments. The hardest part was at the beginning when I had to give her the shot every few days. Glad that is over. She does seem to have itchier days when the wind comes out of the north so I figure there is something in the everglades that is pollinating she is allergic to in the fall. Incidently I got Resi Keto Chlor by Virbac from my vet to wipe on those spots and they disappeared quickly. Dogs make yeast on their own skin so when they scratch a lot you end up with yeast infections or staph. The Resi Keto Chlor took care of that as you just wipe it on and leave it.


----------

